# Tomasini Tecno is built - Pictures



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

*Tommasini Tecno is built - Pictures*

Well The Tommasini Tecno is built. 75 miles so far and I'm incredibly happy. Unbelievable comfort and stiffness. Ive never been this comfortable on a bike. I kinda think it's the whole pkg including the unmatched comfort of the newer Flite Gel saddle design and adjustments overall. I posted quite a few pictures here because when I was putting it all together there just wasn't very many pictures out there including from Tommasini. I'm now convinced this is the ride for me. Granted I've only done 75 miles but everything is positive so far.

09 Tommasini Tecno Black and White w/ Threadless Air fork
Columbus Nemo Zona Tubing
Campagnolo Centaur 2009 Ultra-Torque 10sp Groupset With Alloy Cranks, Shifters, and Seatpoast
Rear derailleur options: Alloy Rear Der/ Short
Front derailleur options: Braze On
Crankset options: 170 39/53 Alloy
Cassette options: 12-25 Cassette
Bottom bracket options: Italian b/bracket
Shifter Options: Alloy Ergo Levers
Campagnolo Record 1 Inch Threadless Headset
Deda Zero 100 Road Stem - Black with Ti Hardware
Deda Newton Anatomic Handlebar
Selle Italia 2009 Flite Gel Saddle
Open Pro 32 3X Black w/ Record Hub
Continental GP4000S Clincher Tire 700 x 23mm - Black Chili

I think that covers it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding built...one of the better looking bikes I've seen on RBR.....

Great components and color coordination


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll agree with Mr. Hickey! Outstanding!

It's good to see someone put together an "old skool type" bike using cutting edge tech.

Great job! I'm sure you'll get lots of oogles out on the road!

BTW what size is it? I'm sure it can't fit you properly and would need to be shipped to me ASAP... (;-)


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

OldSkoolFatGuy said:


> I'll agree with Mr. Hickey! Outstanding!
> 
> It's good to see someone put together an "old skool type" bike using cutting edge tech.
> 
> ...



LOL It's a 55cm.
Seat tube C.C. 53.7cm
Top Tube C.C. 55cm

Tommasini actually calls this a 55cm becuse they go by Center of bottom bracket to top of top tube. I was fit when I bought my Colnago and the two bikes are identicle geometry as far as I know. My Colnago is a 56cm though since they measure center of BB to top of seat tube. Both have a 55cm top tube.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very Nice - the Techno has gone from on the short list to the one to get. I have had several conversations with Tina and she is great to work with.

My color will be different than yours but the build will be very similar + I will be one size larger - what is the weight on that beauty?

Also - ride reporrt at your earliest convenience - Thanks


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Primo!*

You have a better spread than Playboy! I allways wanted a Tommasini. I'm glad to see that they still make this classic. Not one change other than threadless and updated tubing. Carbon can never look as good as this. Enjoy!


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

pdh777 said:


> Very Nice - the Techno has gone from on the short list to the one to get. I have had several conversations with Tina and she is great to work with.
> 
> My color will be different than yours but the build will be very similar + I will be one size larger - what is the weight on that beauty?
> 
> Also - ride reporrt at your earliest convenience - Thanks


Tina from Ridetommasini.com was absolutely the best to work with. I just did a quick read holding the bike (no cages or computer) on my bathroom scale :blush2: and I got 19.5 once and 20 once but I don't think that's too accurate LOL. I'm going to stop in a Chicagoland Bike this week and get it weighed. It's the same weight as my CT-1 or at least very very close and my CT-1 is Titanium/Carbon with carbon fork and Dura Ace 9's. My CT-1 is kinda heavy considering what it is.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

If I was to order one tomorrow, I would go with a threaded steerer. A nice elegant Italian threaded stem would look so good on a classic frame like this. 



pdh777 said:


> Very Nice - the Techno has gone from on the short list to the one to get. I have had several conversations with Tina and she is great to work with.
> 
> My color will be different than yours but the build will be very similar + I will be one size larger - what is the weight on that beauty?
> 
> Also - ride reporrt at your earliest convenience - Thanks


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

High Gear said:


> You have a better spread than Playboy! I allways wanted a Tommasini. I'm glad to see that they still make this classic. Not one change other than threadless and updated tubing. Carbon can never look as good as this. Enjoy!


LOL I was trying to picture what this was going to look like for a couple months playing with components and colors in Photoshop (how nerotic is that). I even called Tina and changed the color to red and yellow and then called her back in 15 minutes just to change my mind back (thank god too). Yikes! She alraedy called Italy and changed the color and was a little short asking me if my mind was made up now (final answer - I went with my first colors). I'm soo happy because it looks better than I thought it was going to. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

High Gear said:


> If I was to order one tomorrow, I would go with a threaded steerer. A nice elegant Italian threaded stem would look so good on a classic frame like this.


Yes I considered that but the tech of the threadless fork / head set and new bar diameter and stem is soo much better as far as stiffness and weight. It's big.
It would also look strange to me with the 10's ultra torque bb and crank. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

*Here's this journy from Italy the frame took.*
*Here's the thread I posted when I got the frame.*


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Killer build. Black spacers would look better and the record cap. There is a large gap in your headset. Make sure you set it properly.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Really nice looking bike. I like the practicality of the front end.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Colnago bar ends?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes check that headset. The top and bottom bearings are of different diameter. You must have them reversed. Don't feel bad. I have seen shops do this.



ClassicSteel71 said:


> Killer build. Black spacers would look better and the record cap. There is a large gap in your headset. Make sure you set it properly.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Killer build. Black spacers would look better and the record cap. There is a large gap in your headset. Make sure you set it properly.


Yeah I saw that and can't figure out why. I know the bearings are different't sizes and I'm pretty sure I have the top on the top but It may be flipped over the wrong way. I am almost positive I did it right but I'm not too worried because I'm going to bring it to Chic Bike to have Ben check it over. It works fine though. I'll take care of it Monday.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Colnago bar ends?


LOL I know. I liked the chrome look. I got the Tommasini tape but the plugs didn't have any logo and were black. I don't care about the little Colnago logo.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

*Boy you guys don't miss a thing.*


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

*Fixed it.*

You were right the bearings were switched top on the bottom. Damn that was the first thing I made sure of when I put it together. I was so sure I put them in the right place that I didn't take the fork out when I was trying to figure out that gap. Ugh, Now I need a cigarette LOL

*How's this?*


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Voodoochile said:


> Yeah I saw that and can't figure out why. I know the bearings are different't sizes and I'm pretty sure I have the top on the top but It may be flipped over the wrong way. I am almost positive I did it right but I'm not too worried because I'm going to bring it to Chic Bike to have Ben check it over. It works fine though. I'll take care of it Monday.


I had the same problem the first time I installed a Record headset. It's that little plastic centering thingy. Plus you may want to get a spacer above the stem. It's not a must with a metal steering post but it helps getting a snug fit on the HS. 

Again, killer build.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Excellent build! And such a beautiful frame to work with.  
Thanks for sharing. 

I wish Deda had a 73 degree in the Zero line.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Killer build. Black spacers would look better and the record cap. There is a large gap in your headset. Make sure you set it properly.


I could not bring myself to put any carbon on this bike. I like the shiney better anyway. The skewers may be carbon though. Shhhhh.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

Exceptional job, clean looking set up and sooo new! Great pics and everything looks just right. I can't decide if I like the black stem or would have preferred silver but regardless, it looks great.

What were you riding before?


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

boneman said:


> Exceptional job, clean looking set up and sooo new! Great pics and everything looks just right. I can't decide if I like the black stem or would have preferred silver but regardless, it looks great.
> 
> What were you riding before?


I've been riding a Colnago CT-1 since 2003. Don't get me wrong; by building a new bike doesn't mean that the CT-1 in my opinion isn't really a nice ride. I just never really liked it for some reason (I did get a second place in the tour of Illinois Wisconsin on it though over ten races). I probably would have won the darn thing if I was still riding the Cannondale I road for years prior, since I was on that bike a while. The CT-1 road nice but something just didn't seem right for me. I don't like the idea of two different materials and the carbon rear end really wasn't supple nor good for climbing or sprinting in my opinion. I have been road riding and racing since 1993 or so and have taken the last four years away from cycling (I was sickly obsessed and needed a break). I gained quite a bit of weight and decided to get back on the bike this year. I have currently lost 25 lbs with relative ease. God it's so nice to have the background in cycling when it comes to loosing a few pounds. So I really was thinking of putting together a retro bike when I found a Colnago master Olympic frame with art decor blue paint (always loved that bike). It was like an early 90's model and the guy wanted $1900 for it. I tried to resist for a week and tried to get the price down too. He wouldn't budge. I almost bought the damn thing after obsessing for another week. I decided I wanted it and checked the geometry he had listed. My CT-1 is a 56cm and the Master was listed as a 56cm also. Well after checking one last time I measured my CT-1 again to make sure. The guy had listed the C-C dimension which was 56cm. At any rate it's not a Colnago 56. Colnago measures to the top of the seat tube which I believe really made the frame on ebay a 57. Never the less I got the bug for a new ride and was trying to make up my mind between the new Master XL and the Tecno. I just liked the Tecno a little better. I had a couple buddies that road these same bikes in the early 90's and they were both the best and strongest riders around. One of the guys even won the Illinois state champion RR on one.

Sorry for the long winded story, but that’s my story and I don’t regret buying the new bike even though I'm broke now. That's racing.

*I'm selling this.*


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful bike, well done!


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Nice!!*

Very nice new bike! Love that steel, and the look is just great. Enjoy!
Bill


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! Now I can cancel my subscription to Playboy.


----------



## fitnerd (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow... that build is top-rate because it combines classic with modern and the parts give the perfect balance between all-day comfort and a respectable racer. Not to mention every detail seems to be perfect on it. Bravo


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

High Gear said:


> If I was to order one tomorrow, I would go with a threaded steerer. A nice elegant Italian threaded stem would look so good on a classic frame like this.


Damn! That second one is nice.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Voodoochile said:


> You were right the bearings were switched top on the bottom. Damn that was the first thing I made sure of when I put it together. I was so sure I put them in the right place that I didn't take the fork out when I was trying to figure out that gap. Ugh, Now I need a cigarette LOL
> 
> *How's this?*


Originally, I was going to make a comment about the black stem being out of place, but the longer I look at it, the less I am inclined to do so. This is the first build I have ever seen where the stem and post are not the same color and it works well. 

Good choice after all.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

seeborough said:


> Originally, I was going to make a comment about the black stem being out of place, but the longer I look at it, the less I am inclined to do so. This is the first build I have ever seen where the stem and post are not the same color and it works well.
> 
> Good choice after all.


My plan was to never let black meet black anywhere on the bike and I did a pretty good job making that happen except for the black stem meeting the black bars. I have never liked black cars with black wheels but I love black cars with chrome wheels. I love the contrast because it brings out different components and lines. I originally wanted a chrome stem but the Deda polished stem looked like a dirty aluminum (they say it's dark polish but I think it looks dull and doesn't match well). Look at the build and see how I tried to keep the contrast between components. Cheers


----------



## ChunkyMC (Jun 16, 2004)

Great build. Looks awsome. Did you think about white tape? I'm not a white tape only person like, some of my bikes use black tape, but I think the contrast with black would make the decals on your frame, stem and bars pop. Hope it rides as good as it looks.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

ChunkyMC said:


> Great build. Looks awsome. Did you think about white tape? I'm not a white tape only person like, some of my bikes use black tape, but I think the contrast with black would make the decals on your frame, stem and bars pop. Hope it rides as good as it looks.


I have used yellow tape on my previous bike one time but when it gets even a little dirty it looks like ****. I only change my tape a couple times a season unless I rip it some how. No crash's - knock on wood


----------



## velof (Oct 20, 2008)

How do you like the new campy centaur?


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

velof said:


> How do you like the new campy centaur?


I have never used Campy components until now and it's taken a little swearing and remembering to use the right button for shifting. I actually could not figure out why I was having problems with adjusting the gears. I couldn't get it right until last night. I got the rear derailer instructions back out and found out that I had the cable on top of the fixing screw and it needs to be on the bottom (sheesh). It shifts pretty much flawlessly now. I am going to have the best bike builder in the midwest go over it Monday though. Ben from Chicagoland Bicycle is the master at Italian and every other bike period around here. I talked to him this morning and road with him for a few years back in the day. They used to sell Tommasini's in the early 90's. Mostly Colnago and Pinerrelo though. Also Coppi, Basso, Lemond, Merckx and others I can't even remember. They don't sell frames anymore though. Not sure why.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Interesting*

I never could figure out the CT-1 or CT-2 using the carbon stays. I happen to have a Master Olympic, art decor blue, as my daily rider in China. Really solid ride and not too stiff although I only weigh 57-58kg. Also a C40 and Colnago Tecno but they've been in Stateside storage since 2005.

Glad to hear you're back on the bike and the Tommasini's a fine choice. I still remember seeing my first one in the mid-80's and being blown away by the workmanship, details and finish. My favorite Tommasini's are the Tecno and the Diamante.

Good luck with the CT-1. It looks to be in primo condition.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

boneman said:


> I never could figure out the CT-1 or CT-2 using the carbon stays. I happen to have a Master Olympic, art decor blue, as my daily rider in China. Really solid ride and not too stiff although I only weigh 57-58kg. Also a C40 and Colnago Tecno but they've been in Stateside storage since 2005.
> 
> Glad to hear you're back on the bike and the Tommasini's a fine choice. I still remember seeing my first one in the mid-80's and being blown away by the workmanship, details and finish. My favorite Tommasini's are the Tecno and the Diamante.
> 
> Good luck with the CT-1. It looks to be in primo condition.


I have always been in love with that Master art decor blue. If I could have got that exact bike new at the same price I probably would have jumped on it. I think I would have needed to get that custom ordered though. Not sure if I could even get that paint job these days. Never the less I'm glad I got the Tecno. A little more rare I think. What are you doing in China?

This is the one I almost bought.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*art decor*

Mine's the exact same scheme. It came with a Flash fork which I still haven't changed out to a chrome Prescia that I have. Ha ha, too lazy is the truth at this point.

When I got my C40 in 2003 I wanted art decor, blue, and was able to get it done. I think it's still possible but it depends on what distributor you go through. From what I've read, the US channel's not exactly customer centric.

Been in Shanghai, China now 3.5 years in financial services after 6 years in London, all for a US company. Next stop looks to be Hong Kong, Singapore or back to the US.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Nice build. I, too, love steel bikes. Aesthetically speaking that threadless stem makes the bike look too front heavy. I think a Salsa stem would look much better. Here's a picture of my steel Schwinn Peloton.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

boneman said:


> Mine's the exact same scheme. It came with a Flash fork which I still haven't changed out to a chrome Prescia that I have. Ha ha, too lazy is the truth at this point.
> 
> When I got my C40 in 2003 I wanted art decor, blue, and was able to get it done. I think it's still possible but it depends on what distributor you go through. From what I've read, the US channel's not exactly customer centric.
> 
> Been in Shanghai, China now 3.5 years in financial services after 6 years in London, all for a US company. Next stop looks to be Hong Kong, Singapore or back to the US.


Damn you've got to get that steal fork on that thing. Those Prescia forks are cool as hell.
Very nice frame too.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Let me give you a tip to keep that frame looking new. If you sweat on the bike, be sure to wipe the frame down with a wet rag when you're done. I use an 8" square piece of an old towel. Just soak, wring out the excess, and wipe the tubes. No need to be fastidious, but I've found the top tube usually bears the brunt of any sweat catching, and damage so if you do only one tube, do this one. And pay attention to the nooks and crannies. It probably takes me no more than 1-2 minutes, then I hang the rag to dry. It took me 20 years to figure this out. If only I knew sooner...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Voodoochile said:


> Damn you've got to get that steal fork on that thing. Those Prescia forks are cool as hell.
> Very nice frame too.



They are a must.. There is little to no improvement of ride quality with the carbon fork. IMO



W/ Deltas and Zonda's. It always changing. LOL


----------



## velof (Oct 20, 2008)

do you have an approx weight?


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

velof said:


> do you have an approx weight?


19.5 - 20 on my bathroom scale just holding the bike (no cages or computer). I was kinda hoping to keep it under 20. I'll get it weighed when I stop in at the shop on Monday. It weighs exactly the same as my CT-1/Dura Ace 9's.


----------



## TommasiniUSA (Mar 18, 2009)

Voodoochile said:


> LOL I know. I liked the chrome look. I got the Tommasini tape but the plugs didn't have any logo and were black. I don't care about the little Colnago logo.



We have handle bar plugs with the Tommasini logo - just let me know if you need some  
-Tina


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Have to weigh in on this build--a wonderful job & nice blend of new and old.

Coincidentally, I was just looking at the Thomasini Tecno since I have been looking for a replacement for the Colnago Tecnos I sold that was a little large--and Google gives Tecno and Tecnos together. Great that someone on RBR bought one and reported!

I'm also riding a CT-1 as a daily rider & agree with your comments--it's great, quite plush but not so exciting.

It'll be a while for me--home reno woes--but I'll put the Tomasini on my list to consider.:thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing,
Dean


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

As posted before I think your bike is great - However, I believe you could and should do better on the bar end plugs. Don't know wherre I have seen them but there are Tommasini plugs out there -perhaps another RBR memeber knows.

There is also purelycustom.com who will do some up for you if you supply the artwork.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

pdh777 said:


> As posted before I think your bike is great - However, I believe you could and should do better on the bar end plugs. Don't know wherre I have seen them but there are Tommasini plugs out there -perhaps another RBR memeber knows.
> 
> There is also purelycustom.com who will do some up for you if you supply the artwork.


A kind sole from Tommasini already offered up some plugs.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> A kind sole from Tommasini already offered up some plugs.


She is sending me these. Kind of a small pic but she says they're chrome looking plastic. They'll be perfect with that red logo. 
*Boy you guys don't let anything slide do you?*:incazzato:


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You've got to respect the bike - that is the way to go.

Now you are finished!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

VooDoo- All I can say is.....Welcome to the family, brother! :thumbsup: 

brewster


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

brewster said:


> VooDoo- All I can say is.....Welcome to the family, brother! :thumbsup:
> 
> brewster


Thanks all for the help and input. It seems like the new bike holds up to a tough bunch. I also took the bike in to Chicagoland Bicycle today to have Ben (the high end bike mechanic Zen master) look it over and tweak anything I may have overlooked. We rode together for a few years back in the day and both bought CT-1's when they first came out. I asked him if he was still riding his and he said that he's now on an Extreme Power. I guess he also decided to move on from the "Half N Half" frame. He stood in front of the bike for a couple minutes and was looking very closely and says "where's the clip that's supposed to be on the bottom bracket cup"? I argued and said the instructions had a diagram that showed to remove it after tightening the bolt. He said “nope”. I argued again and he just shook his head. (I was supposed to leave it on I found out when I got home and looked at the instructions again. You guys missed that! What the hell!). He then walked behind the counter without saying a thing (made me wonder what he was thinking). So I asked him what he thought of the bike. He looked at me with a small grin, eyes wide open and said "I like it, I like it alot, I really like this bike. They've been making this thing for thirty years and it's been a true work-hoarse, I'm a sucker for the chrome and solid components. Not to mention it's a really pretty bike. Very Nice! I’ll go over the whole thing and true the wheels" The open pro wheels were supposed to be stress relieved. I got them from Performance bike. The first couple times I rode it; both wheels pinged a bit and developed a slight wobble. He spun one of the wheels when he was looking at it. Then I said “do you really think they need truing”? He looks at me funny and says “well you don’t want to ride it like that do you? I said “I guess not”. He shook his head again and said “It’ll be done Thursday”.

So that’s pretty much it then. I feel pretty good about the whole experience even though it’s been a few month obsession. Zen Ben the mechanic said there’s been a pretty big demand for steal frames and they’re quit hard to find these days (I think we all know that already, thank you). I think he even said there’s an 8-9 month waiting list for most of the custom bike builders.

Anyway it’s been very cool letting you guys give me your input on this thing and it seems like everyone really wants to help with ideas.

*Roll the credits...*
Frame came from Tina at Ridetommasini.com
Centaur Group, stem, tires - Totalcycling.com
Flite Saddle and thanks for the Free Campy cable-stops that I could not find last minute - Coloradocyclist.com
Deda Bars - excelsports.com
Open Pro wheels - performancebike.com
Neurotic behavior came from – yours truly


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Neurotic behavior is the norm @ RBR


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Tecno BABY!!!*

Beautiful bike Voodoo!!! I just bought a red Tecno from a shop in San Pedro, CA. I will post pics when I get it delivered. I too want a Colnago Master X-light and a DeRosa Neo Primato and Gios Compact. The MXL or NP will be my next frame!! Have you noticed that the '09 Master XL has different geometry than in years past? I was just on Colnago's website and compared the current geo chart to one from another site that had older Colnagos. Most glaring change was that the old 55cm MXL (the size of my 2 other Colnagos) had a 54.3cm ETT and a 141mm HT length and the '09s, according to the official Colnago website, has a 54.5cm ETT and a 126mm HT length!!! Why they went and did that, I have no idea. If I were to get a new one, I would have to get a 57cm which has a 55.7 ETT and a 143 HTL. But I don't know how the 1 degree difference in ST angle would change the true reach of the frame. Maybe it would make up for the longer ETT. Anyways, sorry to get sidetracked with the MXL. I love the look of your Tecno!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

*Well done !*



JaeP said:


> Nice build. I, too, love steel bikes. Aesthetically speaking that threadless stem makes the bike look too front heavy. I think a Salsa stem would look much better. Here's a picture of my steel Schwinn Peloton.


+ 1 on the threadless stem, even if I understand that you have your reasons to go that way. I can confirm that, at least as far as my setup is concerned, stiffness is not on par with a threadless setup's.

However, since that was not my "go fast bike", (even if it is by no means a "go slow bike") I chose looks over stiffness (not over function though, since the height adjustment possibility for older days is a fine feature:thumbsup, as you can see.

Anyway...excellent choice, and beautiful build !


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Ride-Fly said:


> Beautiful bike Voodoo!!! I just bought a red Tecno from a shop in San Pedro, CA. I will post pics when I get it delivered. I too want a Colnago Master X-light and a DeRosa Neo Primato and Gios Compact. The MXL or NP will be my next frame!! Have you noticed that the '09 Master XL has different geometry than in years past? I was just on Colnago's website and compared the current geo chart to one from another site that had older Colnagos. Most glaring change was that the old 55cm MXL (the size of my 2 other Colnagos) had a 54.3cm ETT and a 141mm HT length and the '09s, according to the official Colnago website, has a 54.5cm ETT and a 126mm HT length!!! Why they went and did that, I have no idea. If I were to get a new one, I would have to get a 57cm which has a 55.7 ETT and a 143 HTL. But I don't know how the 1 degree difference in ST angle would change the true reach of the frame. Maybe it would make up for the longer ETT. Anyways, sorry to get sidetracked with the MXL. I love the look of your Tecno!!! LOVE IT!!!


Wow that's crazy! I'll have to take a look at that.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Very few works of art out there today*

I think most are custom, that Techno has my eye big time. I emailed the gal at Tomassini for a price for frame/ fork. Damnnit, this is gonna hurt the ole wallet.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

ARP - That's the thing about Tommasini - they do custom at a minimal charge -mine will be. The ther big name Italian makers (Colnago, DeRosa, Gios) do not do custom

Hey Brewster - let's see the whole bike - that tease looks sharp.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

brewster said:


> VooDoo- All I can say is.....Welcome to the family, brother! :thumbsup:
> 
> brewster


How about a better picture of the paint job on that frame? Looks like something I could easily envy. :blush2:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet. It's great to see that someone in Italy is still making steel lugged frames.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> Sweet. It's great to see that someone in Italy is still making steel lugged frames.


There are more than you think still making them. Some you may never of heard of.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

OP, beautiful...
I loved the polished/chrome lugs!!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> There are more than you think still making them. Some you may never of heard of.


Sweet build. My 1st "real" bike was a lugged Tamasini.
Here's my nuveau-retro classic Cinelli Super Corsa / Chorus/Record10


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

pdh777 said:


> Hey Brewster - let's see the whole bike - that tease looks sharp.


Well, ok. Since there were multiple requests..... :idea: 

1991 Tommasini Diamante, Columbus MS tubing
Campy Record/Centaur mix, Deltas are 5-pivot, last Gen models
Wheels are Velocity Aerohead, Sapim Race spokes on Chris King hubs
Modolo X-Tenos stem, 3T Paris-Roubaix bars
Look Keo Sprint pedals 
Selle Italia Novus Special Edition Ferrari saddle
Conti GP4000 tires

I am the original owner and the bike was purchased a month after my 18th birthday from Colorado Cyclist who was the retailer at the time for Tommasini. It replaced a Pinarello Montello/DA bike that I owned for 5 months but was stolen at a race. This Tommasini originally had DA 7401 on it. Those parts were on this bike for about 12 years, then in a box when I "Campified" the Tommasini. Those parts are now refurbished and back in service on my Rossin. This Diamante is still my main bike. I've had many others, much more modern and all, but they come and go and I just have a ho-hum feeling about them. I still come back to this bike. It's my all-time favorite.

brewster


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy cow brewster - that bike is in magnificent condition!!!


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

*My Tommasini Tecno*

Hello. I got on a 'steel' kick about three years ago and started collecting various steel bikes that appealed to me (Casati Laser, Merckx 10th Anniversary, Gios Torino Super Record, Bottecchia, Coppi Campionissimo). This Tommasini caught my eye on eBay and I just had to have it. It had about 50 miles on it when I bought it. I haven't actually ever ridden it myself as I have plenty of other bikes. I just loved the look of the classic Campy 8 speed C-Record and the deep aluminum aero wheels on the red and chrome frame. The guy I bought it from built it as a trip down memory lane and lost interest when he finished her. For me it is kinetic art. I have removed the computer and changed out the stem for a silver aluminum one...same model. One day I will find the time to take pictures of all my bikes and post them. In the meantime here is my Tecno. Viel Spass.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Fast unglaublich!

Vie neue und ein sehr schönes Rennrad!


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Simply awesome mrwirey! Thanks for posting it.

Since the thread has come back up I'll tell you guys a little about how I like the bike after about 2500 miles. For starters I can't even imagine a bike being any better out on the open road and that's the truth. I like everything about the ride and it's incredibly stable although seems like it's a little slow to turn in tight corners. It wouldn't be a good crit racer for that reason not to mention sprinting the extra few lbs out of corners. The geometry is second to none and is an absolute sensational ride. The bike fits me perfectly also (like a glove). I don't remember ever noticing any flex in the bottom robbing me of any power but I'm no Zabel either. Seems to sprint well and has a snappy feel to it. I'm happy I went with the threadless fork and new larger size bars because I can push and pull without noticing and flex in the bars or stem. I love the Centaur groupo and it functions pretty well although not quite perfect (about an 8.5 to 9 out of 10) but no worse and probably better than my Dura-Ace 9’s. 2009 Flite Gel saddle gets a 10 out of 10. The steel fork is insanely cool and my old stand by 3x Open Pro’s are a 10 out of 10 as usual. I give the bike a 9.5 out of 10 as a whole package although I might get a flashier paint job if I had to do it over. I’ve been pricing carbon frames recently looking for a bargain but if you ever get a chance to pick up one of these Tommasini’s don’t even hesitate. This is my honest opinion, and no B.S..


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

All bikes posted in this thread are pornographic. 

Mr Wirey, do you know what bar tape that is?


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

mondayC,
Sorry I don't know the brand of bar tape. I had/have never seen it before. I just checked again and there is no label on it or the end caps. Sorry. mrwirey


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

MrWirey, Do you know when that frame was made? I'll guess 88-89 just for fun. That frame is sweet with the EL tubing too. I'm a sucker for the little extras in the paint and gold badge.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Voodoochile,
I do not know what year the frame was made. There are numbers on the chainring side of the BB, but they are obscured by paint. I can make out 668 (I think) and there may be a 4 stamped in about a half inch further. The non chainring side of the BB has US stamped in it. That is all I know. mrwirey


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!

And those Delta brakes! *swoon*


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I was way off and would say mid to late 90's is a better guess. I'm not sure if this means anything.
http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/Sideline/3387/tommasinitecno.html


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Yea. I am a sucker for the Delta brakes. I have them on my Merckx as well. I really like the look of that whole gruppo. One day I would like to get the sherrifs hubs to match the C-Record crank on my Merckx. They wouldn't look exactly right on the Tommasini. But the Deltas just add class no matter what. I have a 2009 Ridley Damocles that I built up with Super Record 11and I put Deltas on it, but the cable routing (through the headtube on the Ridley) didn't work well. I'll put those brakes on just about anything. I really love the beauty of cycling.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

That may be closer to right as the guy who built it told me that it was all period correct and the gruppo dates from the mid to later 90's.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

*If you keep this up...*

...you are going to make me ride it!


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh and to all the guys that I was talking to about my CT-1. I sold it on Ebay a week ago for $1350 + $50 shipping to a guy in New Jersey. I put a $1350 buy now on it and sold it in 6 days. Here's the link to the ebay ad.
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...iewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:EOISSA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Is flea bay still the best place to get the delta brakes?


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Wonderful build, I massively prefer the aesthetics of alu campa over the carbon versions. I would've probably stuck a naked alu stem on it (the naked alu 3TTT mutant springs to mind).

Again: gorgeous, classy and up to date!


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Voodoochile,
After seeing and admiring your black Tecno built out with alu Centaur I think I would have preferred black over red. My daily commuter is an understated black bike and I really like the fact that black pretty much goes with anything I wear. Plus I think the black sets off the chrome lugs/stays perfectly and makes them look, well...chromier. I really like the Deda stem and I think you picked the right color as the Deda silver stem is not really a naked aluminum color and would not have complemented the Centaur group. Meine Zwei Pfennigs. mrwirey


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay. I hate you guys. Seriously.

I have a 91 Tommasini Super Prestige frame and fork sitting in my basement waiting to be assembled (one it gets refinished). Now it's killing me to sit here and look at all these beautiful bikes and not have mine rideable...


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

mrwirey said:


> Voodoochile,
> After seeing and admiring your black Tecno built out with alu Centaur I think I would have preferred black over red. My daily commuter is an understated black bike and I really like the fact that black pretty much goes with anything I wear. Plus I think the black sets off the chrome lugs/stays perfectly and makes them look, well...chromier. I really like the Deda stem and I think you picked the right color as the Deda silver stem is not really a naked aluminum color and would not have complemented the Centaur group. Meine Zwei Pfennigs. mrwirey


LOL "The grass is always greener"
I always like other peoples bikes and wonder if I made the right choice.
I think that's why we're all so sick and want more.
"Just one more and I'll be satisfied"
Famous last words.
Just accept it, there's no cure...


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Dang you, Voodoochile. Because of you I went and ordered the Tecno in exactly the same color scheme .... LOL


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Did you order the threadless or the threaded fork? After comparing the Casati to the Tecno as far as looks and stiffness, I think the threaded looks better. The threaded is not quite as stiff in the stem but really pretty close. Sometimes I almost wish I would have ordered the threaded fork for looks but it really doesn't make a whole lot of sense to go backward tech wise especially if you're going to put up to date components on the bike. As far as the ride of the Tommasini I honestly and this is no B.S. couldn't imagine it being any better out on the open road. This thing really rides like a dream (holy cow!). I think Tommasini could have made the bike corner better though. It is slow to turn compared to my other bikes. It seems like I have to lean more to get it to turn which has taken some getting used to. It is beyond sweet in open farm country though. A very light frame also. Lighter than all of its neo competitors as far as I know. You’re going to be happy; but for the price they’re asking, you better be right.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

I went for the threadless setup. Only because it is easier to swap out the stem and handlebar if needed.

I'm OK with a slower responding but more stable geometry. I don't intend to race (i've more or less given that up) with this bike so it's OK by me. I plan to do more light touring in the future and I think the Tecno will be ideal.

I also ordered the Centaur groupset from www.shinybikes.com at a great price but it seems the alloy levers are no longer available. I'm trying to avoid putting any carbon with this build but, oh well ...


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

edmundtan said:


> I went for the threadless setup. Only because it is easier to swap out the stem and handlebar if needed.


Also much easier to find parts. I had a very hard time finding a threaded headset, 26.0 bars, and quill stem that I wanted for my Casati. I also picked up a 9 speed front derailleur which was almost impossible to find since I put my old groupo on that one. Sheesh!
I did notice that they didn't have the alloy lever option when I looked also. It gets harder and harder not to evolve.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Tommasini should make me a freaken rep now man. When I bought my frame I couldn't find barely any photo's. I had a very hard time. Also I don't know if you care Edmundtan, but you may want to specify the tubing you want if that's a big deal to you(Columbus or Deda). I'm a huge Columbus fan pretty much because of the history.
Here's some more photos of this thing in the sun. I wish the original photos were done outside.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Wow, nice pics! Very well taken 

I didn't specify the tubing when I ordered the frameset from the local Tommasini agent (I am in Singapore), but the Tecno frames he has all come with Columbus Nemo tubing. Hope mine will be the same but I'm not picky as long as the ride is sweet.

To be honest, I ordered 2 framesets, the other one for my better half. The color is pearl white with black decals/graphics. Hope it turns out just as pretty.

By the way, if you need retro/vintage stuff, check out this web site: http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

edmundtan said:


> To be honest, I ordered 2 framesets, the other one for my better half. The color is pearl white with black decals/graphics. Hope it turns out just as pretty.


You dog. I bet you got some bonus points for buying her that. Wow!
Those are going to be so sweet. Holy cow!


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like you upgraded the chainrings? Are those just from the campy parts catalog?


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

The chainrings that are on my Tecno are the rings that came on the crank when I ordered it (39/53). I got the group from Total Cycling.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

The only number I found on the rings were EPS C10 53/39
Of course they also have Brev. Campagnolo stamped on them.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Voodoochile said:


> You dog. I bet you got some bonus points for buying her that. Wow!
> Those are going to be so sweet. Holy cow!


Since you obviously have great taste for good looking bikes, I want to ask your opinion about putting the 2009 Campagnolo Veloce Black groupset on the pearl white Tecno framset.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

edmundtan said:


> Since you obviously have great taste for good looking bikes, I want to ask your opinion about putting the 2009 Campagnolo Veloce Black groupset on the pearl white Tecno framset.


Well I did this real quick and I think it would look good. The black looks good on the white :thumbsup: . I just don't particularly like black on black.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

I really can't make up my mind. I almost think the silver has a cleaner look to it.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful build.

Congratulations!


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Voodoochile said:


> I really can't make up my mind. I almost think the silver has a cleaner look to it.


Too late ... I had already ordered the Veloce groupset. I think it will work out OK . It will be a few months before the bikes are built. I will post some pics then.


----------



## LinuxDude (Jul 24, 2004)

looks incredible, except for that BUTT ugly saddle. replace it with a brooks swift of something.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Here's a pic of a Tecno in pearl white that was just built up for my better half. Still a few things to update later ...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

edmundtan said:


> Here's a pic of a Tecno in pearl white that was just built up for my better half. Still a few things to update later ...




looks like a good candidate for custom geo


----------



## apark (Mar 12, 2007)

Outstanding. Great component selection.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

FatTireFred said:


> looks like a good candidate for custom geo


Perhaps ... but it does cost quite a fair bit more. Other than the spacers needed, the bike looked quite nice in real life.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

apark said:


> Outstanding. Great component selection.


Thank you. The 2009 Veloce groupset is very undertstated in my opinion. They looked and worked really great despite having the stamped chainrings.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

edmundtan said:


> Here's a pic of a Tecno in pearl white that was just built up for my better half. Still a few things to update later ...


Looks great! Did you get the black one yet? I haven't been on the site a while. I've been doing a lot of weight lifting lately and only ride on the trainer once or sometimes twice a week.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Voodoochile said:


> Looks great! Did you get the black one yet? I haven't been on the site a while. I've been doing a lot of weight lifting lately and only ride on the trainer once or sometimes twice a week.


The black one is also built up. It looks very much like the one you have except for a few details (saddle, pedals, etc.). I have the carbon Centaur levers at the moment and I may swap them out for the alloy ones if I can get my hands on a pair. I'll get some pics out later.

We took the Tommasinis out for their maiden (test) ride this morning. They are really sweet and the Campy components work really well, even the Veloce (it actually shifts better than the Centaur, hmmm). 

By the way, Happy New Year and wishing all more tail winds for 2010


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Voodoochile said:


> My plan was to never let black meet black anywhere on the bike and I did a pretty good job making that happen except for the black stem meeting the black bars.


How about polishing the stem's faceplate?


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Here's an unflattering pic of the black one


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, nice bike and great build up! Very sharp looking! I love the Tecno and am a proud owner of a 1990 Diamante. I love Tommasinis.

I have a very similar build up on a 2005 Casati Laser I have - Record hubs, OP rims, Flite saddle, Centaur gruppo, Deda bars, though a Thomson stem, and a Campag aero pillar.

Great looking bike and nice build. My only complaint is that while I love older Flites, I don't love the newest ones. But hey, that doesn't take anything away from a very, very sharp bike, just a small critique.

Hope you are still having fun on it almost a year after this thread started!


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)




----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Che' bella!


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Voodoochile said:


> Well The Tommasini Tecno is built. 75 miles so far and I'm incredibly happy. Unbelievable comfort and stiffness. Ive never been this comfortable on a bike. I kinda think it's the whole pkg including the unmatched comfort of the newer Flite Gel saddle design and adjustments overall. I posted quite a few pictures here because when I was putting it all together there just wasn't very many pictures out there including from Tommasini. I'm now convinced this is the ride for me. Granted I've only done 75 miles but everything is positive so far.
> 
> 09 Tommasini Tecno Black and White w/ Threadless Air fork
> Columbus Nemo Zona Tubing
> ...


Great looking bike mate. Im building a sintesi myself. Did you have to face the headtube, fork crown and bottom bracket before installing?

Many thanks


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Love those chrome lugs.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

edmundtan said:


> Here's an unflattering pic of the black one


Whats your seat height Centre bbkt to top of saddle?

Great bike BTW!


----------

